# so I'm making a basket...



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

out of collected materials.  I've done one, a tomato-picking basket out of virginia creeper vines, but I didnt dry them enough so the weaving turned out really loose. 

This time, I'm doing a coiled grass basket with grass and cord from an agave plant. We dont have any basswood trees on our property, so I was looking for a cord substitute. My dad made the mistake of planting an agave plant in Michigan, so of course it mostly died. He said I could have all the leaves I wanted.  I'm trying to dry out the live ones in the sun, but so far I've corded a few feet from the dead ones. 

I'm also waiting for my grass to dry. I cut alot the other day, but its been mostly cloudy so its drying green instead of yellow. Oh well, I guess.  

Anway, wish me luck. I've done a few small (as in a few inches in diamenter...) coiled baskets, but nothing of any real size.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

so how's the basket coming along? Got any pictures? I used to make baskets but I normally made "working baskets" of cane etc. Not the beautiful works of art that I see out "there" these days. I've made several small coiled ones but used cane and rafia. I have a basswood tree, you want some leaves? lol


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking forward to pictures if you have them  Would be fascinating to see your progress on it.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd love to post pictures, but theyd be of bundles of grass and drying agave leaves.  The grass will be done in a few more days, I think. Its starting to turn a little brown, and its cripsy enough, but its soooo humid and its been raining.  

My nice stringy agave leaves are also drying green, but I put them in the barn when it started raining. My basket may have to be bound together with green cord....


----------

